# Wales Catfish



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Where can you buy these from? I've searched loads of fish shops and had a look at a few online stores :/


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

do you have a latin name?

please say you dont mean wells catfish?


----------



## drag (Oct 31, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> Where can you buy these from? I've searched loads of fish shops and had a look at a few online stores :/


isnt it spelt "wells catfish"

they grow HUGE

n there from the river ebro spain,


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

drag said:


> isnt it spelt "wells catfish"


*googles* nah 'wels catfish'


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

you cant buy them. Or at least you need a licence from EA/DEFRA. and 9/10 they wont give one cos of the massive problem we already have with non native cats...


----------



## drag (Oct 31, 2009)

closest u can buy 2 a wels catfish is a "clarias catfish" n there not that dear 2 buy n most petshop sell them


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

drag said:


> closest u can buy 2 a wels catfish is a "clarias catfish" n there not that dear 2 buy n most petshop sell them


Yeaaaaah! Clarias are ace! any catfish that ugly its cute, which can breath that much air, and bark almost like a dog has to be a better bet!


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

I really want a wells catfish, looks like I'll be sticking to my carp lol.


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

there was an 18" one on aquariust free adds the other week. ive also come across a few now and then.

dont think your really readyfor one though if you dont even know its proper name. they get huge, will eat everything in the pond and youll never probably see it.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

jenky said:


> there was an 18" one on aquariust free adds the other week. ive also come across a few now and then.
> 
> dont think your really readyfor one though if you dont even know its proper name. they get huge, will eat everything in the pond and youll never probably see it.


Kay, just because I couldn't spell it's name properlydoesn't mean I'm 'not ready' to have one.. I know quite alot about the fish.


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

Years ago you could buy wells cats, at least at my lfs you could, not seen any for sale for years now.
Try to get channel catfish, they dont get massive like the wells, although not seen them for sale for a while. I have 2 albino channels in my pond, their about 3.5 ft and about 5 years old.
You need quite a big pond for them.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

yea i think they made it illegal to import unless u got a licence.
there is a boy in wirral who claims h imports them, but doesnt and takes ur money anyway....so if u see them there u no why.
he also grows out rtcs, tsns, rtc x tsn, then sells them for loads....needless to say u cant give away a bloody rtc lol let alone sell it for 300squids!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> Kay, just because I couldn't spell it's name properlydoesn't mean I'm 'not ready' to have one.. I know quite alot about the fish.


tbh u called it a wales catfish....u cant of done that much research and not known its a wels.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

how big is your pond?










:lol2:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

dont think you can get them without a licence most people that have them own lakes 
if its for a pond why not get a sturgeon or 2 lovely looking fish and quite cheap
people sell sturgeon on ebay heres a few links i got for you
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mixed-bag-of-...den_PondsWaterFeatures_UK?hash=item33586ba6ae

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-6-7-15-18...den_PondsWaterFeatures_UK?hash=item335665e9fd

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JACKS-19-LARG...den_PondsWaterFeatures_UK?hash=item1e59a6484a

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-x-10-29cm-S...den_PondsWaterFeatures_UK?hash=item33587d6122

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JACKS-22-ALBI...den_PondsWaterFeatures_UK?hash=item20ae910bbc

i think the last one is a stunning looking fish


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

If you are really sure you want a wels (how big is your pond and how powerful is your filter?)...you can get one here...
wels catfish 2ft for sale at Aquarist Classifieds

Please make sure you have a licence first though...I have a licence to keep lepomis sunfish, redbelly dace and a few other species - these pose little threat to the environment and so are easy to get a licence for - I would think it would be quite a bit harder to get a licence for wels...


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

lol your not even allowed the snake by your mum yet you are trying to get a wells cat, if you researched them as much as you say you have you would, A, know what its called and ,B, know how big it is and the legislation behind them and know that based on the size of the puddle its intended to be placed in defra/cefas would just ignore you.


----------

